# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Βοήθεια με προγραμματισμό σε συναγερμό Sigma Z-3E

## pontium

Καταρχήν,ως νέο μέλος θα ήθελα να χαιρετήσω όλο το forum!

Έχω τον συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό στο σπίτι που νοικιάζω και θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια με τον προγραμματισμό του.Ήταν ήδη εγκατεστημένος,αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά manual.Το μεγαλύτερο μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω ούτε τον προηγούμενο κωδικό,ούτε απο που μπορώ να τον κάνω reset στα εργοστασιακά του.Έχω στην άκρη και άλλα κέντρα sigma και paradox και σκεφτόμουν να του αλλάξω την πλακέτα,αλλά θα το αφήσω σαν τελευταία λύση γιατί το σπίτι έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είναι δικό μου.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Επικοινώνησες με κάποια εταιρία που τους προμηθεύει??
πχ http://www.z-security.gr/prod01_01.htm
Δεν φαντάζομαι να σου αρνηθούν το manual

----------


## ggr

Ο Ζ3 δεν εχει προγραμματισμο,ουτε κωδικους, οι χρονοι ρυθμιζονται με τριμμερακια και η οπλιση γινεται με την μηχανικη κλειδαρια που εχει. Σιγουρα αυτον τον συναγερμο εχεις? εκτος αν εχει συνδεθει σε αυτον καποια ηλεκτρονικη κλειδαρια που να απαιτει κωδικους κτλ. Δωσε περισσοτερα στοιχεια, παντως το manual του Ζ3 μπορω να το βρω και να στο στειλω.

----------

jomor (20-10-12)

----------


## pontium

Καλησπέρα!
Ο συναγερμός είναι με κλειδάκι για όπλιση αλλά υπάρχει και πληκτρολόγιο συνδεμένο

----------


## pontium

Τελικά βρήκα άκρη στο ότι το πληκτρολόγιο "έχει" τον κωδικό και ότι απλά  οπλίζει τον συναγερμό.Είναι Ν.Ο,έδωσα με βραχυκύκλωμα και όπλισε  κανονικά.Θα ψάξω να βρω ένα manual για να τα αλλάξω.Το καλό είναι ότι  έχει και reset πάνω και μπορώ να μπω με τα εργοστασιακά του νούμερα.
Βρήκα και μέσα στην σαβούρα ένα Sigma ΜD-02P dialer που μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το κέντρο.

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## billth

Αν κάποιος έχει το manual πρόχειρο και μπορεί ας  το στείλει...Thanks a lot!!

----------


## stinger

εχω το ιδιο προβλημα...εχω τον Z3EB/07/92 και εχω χασει κι εγω το εγχειριδιο χρησης...αν καποιος φιλος το εχει ας μου πει.....

----------


## ggr

Καλημερα σε ολους κι χρονια πολλα. Ανεβαζω τις οδηγιες του Ζ3 για οποιον τις θελει.

----------

aktis (07-05-18), 

bill62 (29-05-18), 

JOHNY+ (30-08-13), 

jomor (20-10-12), 

nmnra (17-04-19), 

xotiko (15-09-15)

----------


## stinger

εισαι πρωτος φιλε ggr   σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## PANOSALEX

καλημέρα σε όλους στο forum, ευχαριστώ το ggr για το πολύ σημαντικό για μένα pdf αρχείο.

----------


## PANOSALEX

Μια ερωτησούλα. Για να αφαιρέσω 1 επαφή από τη ζώνη delay, πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι ιδιαίτερα ? ή κλείνω το συναγερμό αφαιρώ την επαφή και όλα εντάξει ? Λέει στο manual ότι η delay και η imm ισσοροπούν και έχουν στο τέλος της γραμμής μια τερματική αντίσταση 5.6 ΚΩ.... πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με αυτή ? :Huh: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## montana77

Καλημερα.
υπάρχει δυνατοτητα να ξαναανέβει το αρχείο?
Πατώντας το link μου βγάζει λευκή σελίδα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

> Μια ερωτησούλα. Για να αφαιρέσω 1 επαφή από τη ζώνη delay, πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι ιδιαίτερα ? ή κλείνω το συναγερμό αφαιρώ την επαφή και όλα εντάξει ? Λέει στο manual ότι η delay και η imm ισσοροπούν και έχουν στο τέλος της γραμμής μια τερματική αντίσταση 5.6 ΚΩ.... πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με αυτή ?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.



η διαδικασια ειναι ιδια για ολες τις ζωνες.Βγαλε την επαφη απο πανω και προσεξε την συνεχεια των καλωδιων.

----------


## ogiorgis

> Καλημερα σε ολους κι χρονια πολλα. Ανεβαζω τις οδηγιες του Ζ3 για οποιον τις θελει.



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## JOHNY+

Παιδιά αν κάποιος έχει το manual του z - 5 e ας κάνει τον κόπο να το ανεβάσει . Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## ggr

Εφτασε!

Εικόνα.jpgΕικόνα 001.jpgΕικόνα 002.jpgΕικόνα 003.jpg

----------

JOHNY+ (04-09-13)

----------


## JOHNY+

Να είσαι καλά φίλε ggr , σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## PANAGIOTISKAT

ευχαριστω

----------


## Dimis71

καλησπερα   σας και  Χριστος  Ανεστη , 
μηπως θα  μπορουσε  καποιος να ανεβασει  εαν υπαρχει το  user manual  απο  Sigma z-3m ; 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## tsoarbatzis

ggr ευχαριστούμε φίλε!

----------


## aziziak

ggr υπαρχει μανθαλ για το z3?

----------


## Stam08

Παρακαλώ, μήπως έχετε manual για το Z3-E;

----------


## paulk

> Παρακαλώ, μήπως έχετε manual για το Z3-E;



Για τσέκαρε αυτό

----------


## apotin

Στην συγκεκριμένη μονάδα (Ζ3 Ε) είναι συνδεδεμένη σειρήνα εσωτερικού χώρου που έχει χαλάσει/ δεν λειτουργεί 
Είναι εύκολη η αλλαγή της ή πρέπει να γίνει από τεχνικό;
Ευχαριστώ

----------

